

ABC chooses Status.net instead of Twitter - mcantelon
http://thenextweb.com/ca/2010/10/05/abc-news-chooses-status-net-over-twitter/?awesm=tnw.to_16rf4&utm_content=twitter-publisher-main&utm_medium=tnw.to-twitter&utm_source=direct-tnw.to

======
wyclif
If a non-user navigates to Status.net, you get an "Access denied" message in
red. How adorable.

